# Habano pics, real or fake?



## vsgman (Jul 15, 2006)

the consensus is they are fake due to the date codes and sig VI's weren't made in 1999. Oops!
they smoke good. What do you think. Thanks.
http://photos.yahoo.com/jpspringrn


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Based on the date code and cuba holigram I say fake.


----------



## HeavySmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

The Cab and Cedar sheet is real tho.......


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

The ribbon looks funny. Don't know if it's your camera or not. The cedar sheet isn't cut at the corner, the box code is wrong, date code wrong, The seal should begin with an I instead of ES, (I can't confirm that because I only have 1 box from 06,) blue seal?, and the hologram... The cigars look too dark, and the Cuaba's shape doesn't look quite right. 

I think it's safe to say they're fake, but what the hey, if they're smoking good to you; who cares?


----------



## HeavySmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

IamLoki said:


> The ribbon looks funny. Don't know if it's your camera or not. The cedar sheet isn't cut at the corner, the box code is wrong, date code wrong, blue seal?, and the hologram... The cigars look too dark, and the Cuaba's shape doesn't look quite right.
> 
> I think it's safe to say they're fake, but what the hey, if they're smoking good to you; who cares?


I stand corrected, you are right Loki . Also on my sheet the logo head is dead center not top center.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ermo said:


> Based on the date code and cuba holigram I say fake.


:tpd: But it all boils down to, Know your source !


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

*VERY FAKE!*
The warranty seal is placed wrong on the Cuaba box, the bands look terrible, the cigars themselves look as though the ends were cut....the circular stamp on both boxes is a dead give away (as to FAKES) as well as the date codes, the Cohiba cedar panel doesn't even have any notch cut out of it, and the ribbon is way off!
These are as fake as you can get.
:hn


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Both look very suspect to me. If you dont mind me asking what did you give for these cigars? Price of each box? RJT


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Those bands are actually really good. Im amazed they put the effort into getting really good bands, and then botched everything else, especially the box date


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I was going to suggest starting a new thread and putting up some pictures so people could look at the cigars.

The box would have to be fake as well would it not, otherwise, it would already have a date code stamped into the box. Unless someone stole a box before it had been stamped.

Cigars look a little dark to me, not really an expert on this however.

From the picture, the seal looks a little too light in color as well(http://cigarchief.com/Cigar_Education/Spotting_Fakes).

Always good to get other peoples opinion.

If you got these from a vendor, you might consider sending them an email and asking them what's up.

What is with the holograms anyway? Are they only suppose to be on boxes sold in Cuba? If you bought a box from a factory in Cuba, would it have a hologram on it?


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

The infamous blue seal.....that's all I need to seeu


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

fake

fake

fake


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Those are fakes pure and simple. 

ATL


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

They may be bogus,but if they taste good to you then smoke them.I hope you did'nt pay too much. A Cuban friend of mine brought back a box of bootleg Cohibas from the island. They were some of the best tasting cigars I ever smoked....but they only cost 30$...


----------



## vsgman (Jul 15, 2006)

RJT said:


> Both look very suspect to me. If you dont mind me asking what did you give for these cigars? Price of each box? RJT


got as a gift, but the guys paid 200.00 for the Cuaba's and 175.00 for the Sig's.
I know they are direct from Cuba. the guys is from and they bring them here every couple of months or so.
the bands are perfect. and i thought the sheet inside did not have a notch

they sure smoke like the real cohiba's, never had a real Cuaba so who knows.
For free they are great!
I think i i deal w/the guy i will just ask him straight up. maybe they are real and smuggled out. 
thanks, J-


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I saw a box of these last March in Key West. Guy wanted $200 for it, I politely declined. I mean it looks damn near identical. About the only thing I see that looks remotely close to real are the bands on the Cohibas, everything thing else screams fake. If these came from a vendor I would be pretty upset.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

vsgman said:


> got as a gift, but the guys paid 200.00 for the Cuaba's and 175.00 for the Sig's.
> I know they are direct from Cuba. the guys is from and they bring them here every couple of months or so.
> the bands are perfect. and i thought the sheet inside did not have a notch
> 
> ...


For free one can't say you did bad ..but the story about smuggling them in from Cuba is a total crock of :BS!!.... those cigars are as fake as you can get! The blue round stamp on the bottom means they are usually from Miami...not Cuba.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> The infamous blue seal.....that's all I need to seeu


yup and the wrappers look maduro..


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

vic_c said:


> The blue round stamp on the bottom means they are usually from Miami...not Cuba.


Yep, that blue stamp = miami. But they were a gift and they taste good, so enjoy! If they offer them for sale, just say no. Even if you feel they are worth the money to you, you would be doing the community a disservice by supporting counterfitters (and most likely, organized crime).


----------



## vsgman (Jul 15, 2006)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Yep, that blue stamp = miami. But they were a gift and they taste good, so enjoy! If they offer them for sale, just say no. Even if you feel they are worth the money to you, you would be doing the community a disservice by supporting counterfitters (and most likely, organized crime).


good point. 
yeah, thought i hit it w/a nice source.
where do you think they got the bands?
they are real. for sure.
i have always bought from windsor,Canada so never had to worry.
Also how is Richards for cubans?.....Safe?
Thanks, 
J


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

Maybe here: www.justfakes.com



vsgman said:


> good point.
> yeah, thought i hit it w/a nice source.
> where do you think they got the bands?
> they are real. for sure.
> ...


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

vsgman said:


> good point.
> yeah, thought i hit it w/a nice source.
> where do you think they got the bands?
> they are real. for sure.
> ...


The bands on the Cuaba's don't look good to me at all, they look pink and gold instead of red ...parts of the gold band should also be raised ..yours don't look as if they are. The bands on the Cohiba's should look better although I can't tell from the pictures... counterfeiters spend more time getting the Cohibas right because they are more commonly know and fetch the most money.


----------



## vsgman (Jul 15, 2006)

IamLoki said:


> Maybe here: www.justfakes.com


holy crap. never knew.
yeah those cuaba bands look just like mine and the holigrams too.
damn. well i guess i am just a "vsgman" less counterfits for sure.
thanks everyone.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

The bands seem fake also

The gold box around COHIBA should be thinner than the COHIBA words itself...those look pretty thick, probably twice as thick as they should be.


----------



## xibbumbero (Feb 20, 2006)

In a word fake. Also what Goatlocker said,these came out of Miami possibly thru Canada. That Vendido en Cuba stamp is a dead give away,along w/box code and wrapper color. Counterfeiters use very dark wrappers. X:hn


----------



## xibbumbero (Feb 20, 2006)

In a word fake. Also what Goatlocker said,these came out of Miami possibly thru Canada. That Vendido en Cuba stamp is a dead give away,along w/box code and wrapper color. Counterfeiters use very dark wrappers. X:hn


----------



## xibbumbero (Feb 20, 2006)

In a word fake. Also what Goatlocker said,these came out of Miami possibly thru Canada. That Vendido en Cuba stamp is a dead give away,along w/box code and wrapper color. Counterfeiters use very dark wrappers. X:hn


----------



## xibbumbero (Feb 20, 2006)

In a word fake. Also what Goatlocker said,these came out of Miami possibly thru Canada. That Vendido en Cuba stamp is a dead give away,along w/box code and wrapper color. Counterfeiters use very dark wrappers. X:hn


Where were these purchased?


----------

